# Steve Redgrave: 'I feared diabetes would end my rowing career'



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2018)

When Sir Steve Redgrave was diagnosed with diabetes 20 years ago at the age of 35, he thought it would mean the end of his rowing career.

He was training for the 2000 Sydney Olympics at the time, having won gold at the previous four games, and didn’t think he’d be able to compete with a potentially debilitating illness.

He remembers: “I almost convinced myself that my rowing career would be over. I was very matter of fact about it and quite level-headed. I hadn’t had a bad career – six times world champion and four times Olympic champion. That’s how I looked at it.”

It came as a surprise, then, when his consultant, Dr Ian Gallen, said there was no reason why he shouldn’t be able to achieve his dream of rowing at the Sydney games. Nothing was mentioned about winning a medal, however, never mind a gold one.

https://www.theguardian.com/healthc...grave-feared-diabetes-would-end-rowing-career

Legend


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 17, 2018)

I put him on the front cover of my first Diabetes log book.
An inspiration, even if he was a different type of diabetes.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2018)

SB2015 said:


> I put him on the front cover of my first Diabetes log book.
> An inspiration, even if he was a different type of diabetes.


I've never been clear about his type of diabetes, not that it matters. Some things you read say Type 2, some Type 1, a bit like Halle Berry!


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 17, 2018)

Northerner said:


> I've never been clear about his type of diabetes, not that it matters. Some things you read say Type 2, some Type 1, a bit like Halle Berry!


I think I heard that he was T2, but had overworked his pancreas with all his eating and training.
I also vaguely remember that his wife is either a DSN or Diabetes specialist of some sort.
So he was in good hands.


----------



## Brando77 (Jun 17, 2018)

Geezer to look up to!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 17, 2018)

What a legend.  I've also seen conflicting reports on what type of diabetes he has but like SB had heard he was T2 that wasn't helped by the huge quantities of carbs he was eating when rowing.  If he is T2 I'm not sure how he has managed to wangle himself a pump.

The article mentions Gary Mabbutt (Spurs and England footballer) another absolute legend.  Diagnosed T1 at 17 in 1978 he was someone I looked up to when I was diagnosed.  He did loads of work for the BDA and went on Blue Peter explaining about T1 and injecting an orange with a syringe.  This was all at a time when people were on 2 injections a day with none or very limited home blood testing equipment.  He's had some serious health issues in recent years.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> If he is T2 I'm not sure how he has managed to wangle himself a pump


He's Steve Redgrave...!


----------

